# Rancilio classe 6



## Minnie (Apr 27, 2016)

Just bought a rancilio classe 6 lpg and looked inside to see this mess on the top of the boiler is this normal thanks Mike


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Only when it has been neglected and not serviced. That valve has been defunct and blowing off for a long time.

The appearance of the machine shows neglect and the need for a major service and descale with the probability of other components requiring replacement.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 27, 2016)

What sort of cost would a service be in a machine like this , what is that valve called . I am new to the coffee game and we are currently setting up a coffee trailer in a converted horse box , and we hoped that we had bagged ourselves a bargain


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

An anti vac valve which releases air and steam as the machine warms up and then closes. It will also admit air as the machine cools down.

I do not know the cost of a service but you could look locally for commercial coffee machine engineers.

I would thoroughly recommend you have the machine serviced and pressure checked BEFORE you start installing / using it.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

It's called an anti-vacuum valve - quite cheap & easy to install.

Your machine looks like it came from a hard water area. If so, then a full overhaul to remove all the built-up internal scale is recommended.


----------

